# K&M no more



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

K&M closed its doors and pulled everything out over the weekend


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sad Day!*

Talked with Randy earlier and he said nothing about it. And he called me????

Sad SAD SAD!!!

Tormorrow is another day.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Geez! Really sucks man! But I totally understand - if it cannot support itself then I guess its time. Really wish it would have stuck around.

Any word on if he just terminated the lease or just moved out temporarily until things get going again? Just wondering.

I just really am upset about another track shutting down! 4 left! Who's next?

Just plain mad!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats sad. K&M was in institution.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am not sure if it was a lease deal or not or what the plan is/was. I just know that there no mud or hobby shop in there any more, and doors are locked.


----------



## OffRoader (Oct 5, 2006)

This is so the norm, everybody starts talking and wishing when it is to late. You guys don't realize what we have lost at all. K&m was a landmark to the hobby and is now gone for good. I spoke to Randy when they were taking things out and future plans may be in the works for the nw part of Houston close to his shop. ONLY US RACERS CAN PREVENT THIS KIND OF STUFF FROM HAPPENING. THIS REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY SUCKS.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

OffRoader said:


> This is so the norm, everybody starts talking and wishing when it is to late. You guys don't realize what we have lost at all. K&m was a landmark to the hobby and is now gone for good. I spoke to Randy when they were taking things out and future plans may be in the works for the nw part of Houston close to his shop. ONLY US RACERS CAN PREVENT THIS KIND OF STUFF FROM HAPPENING. THIS REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY SUCKS.


Im not sure who you are talking to, but we DO realize what we lost! Its very sad we lose such a great part of our RC history, but you cant blame the racers. I quit racing at K&M because of the smoke and for no other reason. I'm sure some others did also, but in all reality, another track opened that is considered "World Class". Its sad that we lose K&M, but thats the way the capitalism works. Somebody built a better mouse trap and a free market chose it over the old one.

I dont think this came as any surprise.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Smoke among other things was a problem, but it really didn't phase me. Other things were a part in me not racing there. I don't want to get into that on the net but 1 main reason was right before the "other " place opened we had a point series that alot of people attended every week with the promise that we were to get rewarded afterwards if you placed where you were supposed to. After the point series,nothin was ever done for anyone that went out of there way to make the entire season. No congrats, no thank you, nothing. I am not the only person that thinks this way,believe me. I am not trying to start an internet war about how things should have been run there cause I know/hope Randy would have taken care of things like promised, but nothing happened. I truley loved running at K&M.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*K & M*

Sorry to hear it.

Take care guys.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I hate to hear that. I think the reason it lasted so long was that it had a roof and was a good spot to race for a "rain-out" ........that and the abundance of monster truck racers in that area. lol Best of luck to Randy and thanks to him for trying to keep it open.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Yep*

Thanks to Randy for keeping it open as long as he did.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree,thank you Randy for giving us a place to race.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Bring it to the NW side Randy!!!!! Pretty Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

Where is this "other place"?

It's hard to keep run and maintain a track. The nicest onces always seem to go away. As good as K&M was, I'm supprised it lasted so long. Seems M&M has had a track for the longest, not that it's a good track, but it hasstood the test of time.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

M&M has lasted due to the fact that the track is secondary to the shop. The shop sustains itself so the track is secondary income for them. K&M was a track with a shop that was almost only race stuff. The track had to support the shop. Hard to stay open that way.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Does anybody in here know what the letters K&M stood for?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

KevinLRC said:


> Does anybody in here know what the letters K&M stood for?


good question,I would like to know myself. I know I have raced there back in 95 for a elec regionals they had there and it was called K&M back then.


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

LOL I know what it stands for, just trying to see if I'm the only one that knows. My first race was their first race after it re-opened and was called K&M.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Partly*

K&M are the original owners/leasees , K is for Kent (I think) the son-in-law of M ,Brent Mahaffy.

GOOD GUYS!


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

I think it is Bull s--- , I have nothing good to say about K & M. My son has cancer and all he likes to do is run an RC car at a track and we asked their permission to have our kids birthday party there, sent out invitations, got RSVP's and then 2 days before the party we get a call telling us that "Randy" decided to flatten the track and no one could race that weekend. That is pretty crappy if you ask me. NO heart for children. Then to top it off, Chris that works there (very nice guy), rebuilt a Revo for one of the boys for his birthday, which he was going to get at the formentioned party and non other than Randy himself... SOLD the car to someone else. Which left us with 2 sons with no place to have their birthday party and one without a birthday present he had been waiting MONTHS for.....

Thank goodness Gary at Southside Raceway is a nice guy. We spent the day there for the races and he was kind enough to even remember that it was our boys birthday. 

Bottom line is that Randy cares about Randy and NO ONE ELSE.....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Kevin I Think The M Is Brent And The K Was From His Ex Son In Law


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

D-n-A said:


> I think it is Bull s--- , I have nothing good to say about K & M. My son has cancer and all he likes to do is run an RC car at a track and we asked their permission to have our kids birthday party there, sent out invitations, got RSVP's and then 2 days before the party we get a call telling us that "Randy" decided to flatten the track and no one could race that weekend. That is pretty crappy if you ask me. NO heart for children. Then to top it off, Chris that works there (very nice guy), rebuilt a Revo for one of the boys for his birthday, which he was going to get at the formentioned party and non other than Randy himself... SOLD the car to someone else. Which left us with 2 sons with no place to have their birthday party and one without a birthday present he had been waiting MONTHS for.....
> 
> Thank goodness Gary at Southside Raceway is a nice guy. We spent the day there for the races and he was kind enough to even remember that it was our boys birthday.
> 
> Bottom line is that Randy cares about Randy and NO ONE ELSE.....


Wow! While I'm totally shocked and sorry to hear about this whole situation and how it unfolded for you, I would be a bit concerned about this being intentional both times. If this it was intentional in both events - the leveling of the track and the selling off of a Revo that was for your son's Birthday - then I'm socked and I think a lot of others here maybe........some of us did not know Randy all that well then. If it was an accident on both parts or even one (as I might be able to understand an accidental sale of a Revo, especially if it was not marked and one of his sales guys sold it while he was away or something - giving him the benefit of the doubt here) then I might be able to understand from Randy's point of view.

The really brings some light to him and his business dealings, regardless. And as you know or if you follow what 2CRT does around here, nothing is about us or for us when it comes to kids and helping people out. Personally, I'm really sorry you had to go through that situation, but I'm also glad to hear that Gary at Southside made things somewhat better.

Thanks for the perspective!
PD2


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Well, from what I understand, Randy has a hobby shop right? I'd go there and confront him about the Revo.

The K stands for Tom Keller, Brent's son-in-law. He was a cool guy, gave me a lot of help when I started.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah that's it! Tom Keller!


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

KevinLRC said:


> Well, from what I understand, Randy has a hobby shop right? I'd go there and confront him about the Revo.
> 
> The K stands for Tom Keller, Brent's son-in-law. He was a cool guy, gave me a lot of help when I started.


Beat me to it!!!

remember it was EasTex raceway before that...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

CristianTabush said:


> Beat me to it!!!
> 
> remember it was EasTex raceway before that...


With the game room and go karts next door? And those hambugers? YummMmm!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, Eastex was before my time. The go-karts and game room were there for a little bit after I started racing, that was a lot of fun back then.


----------



## chucked (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone know how much, if any of this is true: 
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159553

It would awesome if they had an offroad track in that area. The main reason my interests slacked off were the looooong drive out to 59.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

chucked said:


> Anyone know how much, if any of this is true:
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=159553
> 
> It would awesome if they had an offroad track in that area. The main reason my interests slacked off were the looooong drive out to 59.


Now that is interesting - small indoor 1/18th track huh? Biggie? Wanna check it out?

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*knew it.*

Coming soon. They are expanding and laying carpet hopefully as we speak.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> Coming soon. They are expanding and laying carpet hopefully as we speak.


No way! WOW! I did not know that they were gonna play in that arena. Interesting......

Thanks for the update Biggie!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WooHoo!


----------



## Bbond919 (Sep 13, 2006)

where is it located?? is their a website??


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Here's their info*

281-469-7000 Number to Randy's Hobbies. Located at the Shopping Center at the corner of Hwy249 and Grant/Shroeder just up 249 from Willowbrook Mall. Keep checking with them for status.


----------

